# Two-headed Arowana



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow 2 heads that crzy but the poor fish didnt look happy


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

And it was at a fish show?

What sort of sick f*ck breeds that and then shows it, poor thing should of been culled.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

G23.40SW said:


> And it was at a fish show?
> 
> What sort of sick f*ck breeds that and then shows it, poor thing should of been culled.


 ??
the two headed snake was at the SF zoo for years. Its a remarkable show of determination to live. Why kill it?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

exactly lol why cull it? thats even mroe cruel then letting it live. thats like saying hadicap people should be killed.

im sure it wasnt atrificially engineered to have 2 heads......... sh*t happend but why kill it?

awesome IMO


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

that thing is crazy looking.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

If the owner can and will devote himself in making this/these fish as happy as can be, I say...go for it. They managed to get as big as they are. I did feel a little sorry for them though.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

That thing looks like its just about to die.

It would have been even cooler if it had one on each end.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Why kill it?


Becuase it's laying at the bottom of the tank, swimming around in circles, dragging it's head along the bottom of a tank.

What a wonderful life.

You can't exactly compare that to a handicapped person, PGD.

These are fish, we can't give them f*cking little wheel chairs and social workers, imagine someone who could only walk around in circles dragging one of their two heads along the floor for the rest of their lifes, in a little room.

Any responsible breeder should cull deformed fry.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think its neet lookin...and i would love to have on to show off...i had a next door nabour that had a baby duck hatched with a foot growing out of its head...he later killed it cuz it had a problem with its sinus and its nose was always running..


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

I cant believe it lived to get to be taht big.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Would you " CULL" your two headed son?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> Would you " CULL" your two headed son?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> Would you " CULL" your two headed son?


Seriously, why try and compare it to humans?

It shows a lack of intelligence.

If you really want me to answer your irrelevant question, if I knew he was going to born in such a state, then yes, I would.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

G23.40SW said:


> Would you " CULL" your two headed son?


Seriously, why try and compare it to humans?

It shows a lack of intelligence.

If you really want me to answer your irrelevant question, if I knew he was going to born in such a state, then yes, I would.
[/quote]

Lack of intelligence?...you are the one showing lack of intelligent by saying that you would...what is your responsibility as a parent?...killing them when you see their life isn't worth living according to you?...

There are things that you may not valued as much as the next guy...different people...different perspective...by keep this fish alive doesn't necessarily means the owner is cruel...maybe he actually and genuinely loves the fish and doesn't wanna kill it and allow the fish to live out the rest of their natural life

BTW...chill out...itz a joke...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> Would you " CULL" your two headed son?


Seriously, why try and compare it to humans?

It shows a lack of intelligence.

If you really want me to answer your irrelevant question, if I knew he was going to born in such a state, then yes, I would.
[/quote]

Lack of intelligence?...you are the one showing lack of intelligent by saying that you would...what is your responsibility as a parent?...killing them when you see their life isn't worth living according to you?...

There are things that you may not valued as much as the next guy...different people...different perspective...by keep this fish alive doesn't necessarily means the owner is cruel...maybe he actually and genuinely loves the fish and doesn't wanna kill it and allow the fish to live out the rest of their natural life

BTW...chill out...itz a joke...








[/quote]

Well that's not very nice is it, bringing something like that into the world to live it's life in misery.

No, because trying to compare a fish in this state to a human is a completely different point, and makes a poor example to use for your arguement.

As I said:


> These are fish, we can't give them f*cking little wheel chairs and social workers, imagine someone who could only walk around in circles dragging one of their two heads along the floor for the rest of their lifes, in a little room.


Which is why comparing it to a human doesn't work.

It's even more hilarious trying to compare culling a fry to killing a born baby, terminating a fetus if you knew it'd be in such a state is different, but it's still much, *much* worse than killing a deformed fry.

Any responsible breeder would of culled this immediately instead of trying to make it live for their own amusement and attention, if this was a dog or any other cute fluffy animal, in a cage dragging it's self around in a circle, with two heads, dragging one of those along the floor, there would be *far* more protest.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

that fish looks miserable. I probably still wouldn't kill it, because its probably one of a kind, but I could see why someone would. Both sides of the arguement have merit.

I want one of those 2 headed turtles. I see them on tv all the time, and they can still live a pretty good life.

I've also seen on tv, snakes, and aligators with 2 heads. Those don't do so well. The guy with the baby gator said its always fighting with its self about which way to go. Both heads controll half the legs, so it can be hard to get around. I dont think the turtles I saw work that way, because they seemed to swim fine. Or mabey they are just better at teamwork.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

lighten up a bit dude...smoke a joint or something...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

seriously though. you guys cannot compare culling fry to culling human babies...

if humans gave birth to hundreds of babies, im pretty f*ckin sure that they would kill some off. it doesnt make sense to keep a bunch of gimped babies if you have like 100 of them...

i know it sounds bad, but that's how the comparison sounds...

humans give birth to usually 1, sometimes more children, but they dont lay eggs every month (im not talking about fallopian tubes...lol) like fish do. so culling your one baby that you birthed is a hell of a lot different than culling a percentage of the fry from a spawn. you dont want to overpopulate a species...like with convicts...ppl breed them so much they arent worth anything...

imagine if humans had like 50 babies everytime they push them out...think about the population problems we have now in the world...and think about it if there were 50X more humans on earth. human life would be a hell of a lot cheaper then. kind of like it is in africa right now.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

No...i'm not someone that would compare a human life to an animal...I would be the last person on earth to do something like that......but my argument was...differently people value things differently...there are people out there that would willing to choose the life of their own pet over the life of someone else's.....BUT when a life of a human being involves in such circumstances...your responsibility as parents is to make their life as enjoyable as much as possible and killing them is not an option...of course there are miseries and difficulties but how many of us can go through life w/o such things...the responsible thing for a parent to do is provide enough information and care for your child from the moment of conception till the day you die...

Like you said...human don't give birth to 50 babies at a time...that is y a human life is much more valuable...even with physical deformity...you should value that life to the best of your ability...by ending the life THAT YOU DON'T SEE FIT...i'm speech less...I don't care if you see it that way because you are not the one who experienced it...SO DON'T JUDGE...misery or not let that person to decide...thatz their job....your is to provide the necessities to allow that person to make such decision on their own...


----------



## jobeak (Jun 3, 2006)

I think this is where natural selection and survival of the fittest come into play. If that fish was born in the wild it would probably have been picked off by a predator. That is the reason that the fish have large broods. So that at least a few will make it to adulthood. Comparing to humans is a bad example. In my opinion the cruelty is in using it as a freakshow attraction. But thats human nature i guess.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You're just rambling off on something completeley irrelevant again, x-J-x.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

G23.40SW said:


> You're just rambling off on something completeley irrelevant again, x-J-x.


Irrelevant?...wanna explain that? ...me wanting to protect the life of my own child is irrelevant?...if thatz what you meant...you an ignorant fool...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As far as culling human babies goes I just have one thing to say...

...THIS. IS. *SPARTA!!*










On a side note - I bet the guy with the two headed fish doesn't give two shits about it. He just wanted something to show off and look cool. the fish is obviously miserible. Put it out of that misery.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Mettle said:


> As far as culling human babies goes I just have one thing to say...
> 
> ...THIS. IS. *SPARTA!!*
> 
> ...


Never mind...got the joke...LOL


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> You're just rambling off on something completeley irrelevant again, x-J-x.


Irrelevant?...wanna explain that? ...me wanting to protect the life of my own child is irrelevant?...if thatz what you meant...you an ignorant fool...
[/quote]

Yes, it's completely irrelevant to the issue at hand, if you want to call me an ignorant fool, try to do it sounding less like Mr T.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

G23.40SW said:


> You're just rambling off on something completeley irrelevant again, x-J-x.


Irrelevant?...wanna explain that? ...me wanting to protect the life of my own child is irrelevant?...if thatz what you meant...you an ignorant fool...
[/quote]

Yes, it's completely irrelevant to the issue at hand, if you want to call me an ignorant fool, try to do it sounding less like Mr T.
[/quote]

What?...whatz wrong w/ Mr. T.?

 I PITY THE FOOL 























The issue at hand is pro-life and pro-choice...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Well you may think it is now, since the thread has gone sort of off topic, but that's not the issue I was debating.

You took it onto that route.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

as mettle and jobeak made the point of (mettle with is awesome 300 reference ftw.lol) its survival of the fittest in both the animal world. that gimpy assed fish would have been the first to go in the wild. it can barely move...a predator would see that and scarf it down. that gets rid of the gimp genes that that fish might have passed on if it had somehow bred. hence is makes the species stronger because there is one less genetic mess of a specimen.

in the human world we would be a hell of a lot healthier and better off if we lived like we did back in the day. with all the technology and medicine these days, ppl who should be dead manage to live...so there are more humans than there should be, which leads to overpopulation and poorer genes (in some respects).

you dont want weak specimens clouding up the gene pool...that is why you cull.

if we culled all gimpy or f*cked up humans, our population problem would be a bit more controlled, and there would be a lot less suffering at the hands of nasty genetic defects and all that jazz.

x-J-x: you seem to think G23 is a baby killer, but all he's doing is thinking on a much higher level than you are on the subject.

but again, its all based on people's own perspective on the subject. when i bred my first batch of fish i didnt want to cull any of them. but then sat there and saw all these little bastards growing, and i could notice some just werent as strong as others. why would i want to risk those weaker specimens getting bred and further ruining that genus of fish (an example is the convict cichlid).

you cull because it's better for the genus as whole, not because you are evil or like killing things. it's the responsibilty of the breeder to do that, and if they do not they should not be breeding fish.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Puff said:


> as mettle and jobeak made the point of (mettle with is awesome 300 reference ftw.lol) its survival of the fittest in both the animal world. that gimpy assed fish would have been the first to go in the wild. it can barely move...a predator would see that and scarf it down. that gets rid of the gimp genes that that fish might have passed on if it had somehow bred. hence is makes the species stronger because there is one less genetic mess of a specimen.
> 
> in the human world we would be a hell of a lot healthier and better off if we lived like we did back in the day. with all the technology and medicine these days, ppl who should be dead manage to live...so there are more humans than there should be, which leads to overpopulation and poorer genes (in some respects).
> 
> ...


Much higher level?...hez obviously pro-choice...I see his point of view...how is it on a much higher level than I?...I really need you to explain that...
So your solution to the problem is to shoot them down and kill them all?...why? because they are handicap and mentally retarded?...your solution to the problem is to get rid of the bad and the ugly and the one you see don't fit and save the ones that you see do????...how do you justify that action?...

So you don't agree w/ the advantages of medicine and technologies today? have you ever been to a hospital?...or anyone in your family in a hospital?...would you want your love one to be rescue and save? would you rather see your love one die? they want to live becase they value their life...the human gene pool is a mess...it ain't perfect...but how big is that number?...natural section and evolution will have their ways around it...and it has been for millions of years...how do you describe a poor gene?...there might be a poor but silient gene in your body right now that you don't even know...should I get rid of you right now just in case that gene became active?...

BTW...this topic would be a lot more fun if posted in the LOUNGE...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's completley going over your head, x-J-x.

There is no use arguing the point with you, since you keep taking it back to *our world, our species, our way of life*, taking it back humans and killing them, you're the only one who keeps bringing that up, taking it back to your interpretation of the posts, and trying to argue against something that has never been said, you just think it has.

You keep wanting to argue something in a thread completely irrelevant to it, you seem to be arguing with yourself, since no else is saying these things.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

G23.40SW said:


> It's completley going over your head, x-J-x.
> 
> There is no point arguing the point with you, since you keep taking it back to *our world, our species, our way of life*, taking it back humans and killing them, you're the only one who keeps bringing that up, taking it back to your interpretation of the posts, and trying to argue against something that has never been said, you just think it has.
> 
> You keep wanting to argue something in a thread completely irrelevant to it.


Over my head?...you said to cull the ugly and deformed fries...I said to save them and allow them to live out their natural live...how is it irrelevant?...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> Over my head?...you said to cull the ugly and deformed fries...I said to save them and allow them to live out their natural live...how is it irrelevant?...


How can a fry be "ugly" ?









You never said anything like it, from your very first post all you've been doing is trying to compare the issue to killing handicapped people, you seem awfully obsessed with it.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

G23.40SW said:


> Over my head?...you said to cull the ugly and deformed fries...I said to save them and allow them to live out their natural live...how is it irrelevant?...


How can a fry be "ugly" ?









You never said anything like it, from your very first post all you've been doing is trying to compare the issue to killing handicapped people, you seem awfully obsessed with it.
[/quote]

How can a fry not be ugly by deformity?...I posted it because you said YES ...you would kill (for lack of better word) your own son if he's deform...

my first post was a joke...didn't you get it?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Jesus f*cking christ, have you interpreted one post correctly yet?

Now you're saying I'd kill my own son if he was "deform"

No, I said if I knew he was going to be born in such a state that I would, as in I knew before he was a living creature, which unfortunately is something we don't know in this stage of time.

Your first post was not a joke, if it was, it was the least funny joke in history.

In your first post you compared it to killing a human, in your second post you went off on one about valuing human life and essentially comparing it to mass culling of the retarded.

This thread is about a creature clearly suffering, hardly able to move, being shown and kept alive for it's own owners amusement, my point was about a responsible breeder keeping the gene pool healthy and culling deformed fry, in your mind you seem to think a fry is a human baby and then compared it as such, and went off in a completely different direction.

A fry is tiny little creature, capable of finding food and eating it, it doesn't feel pain, it's over in a second.

You said perhaps he loves it and is letting it live out it's natural life, how can you call keeping a creature alive and in pain, then showing it off in obviously stressful conditions, loving it?

But that has nothing to do with humans, trying to compare it as such is quite frankly, absurd.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

G23.40SW said:


> Jesus f*cking christ, have you interpreted one post correctly yet?
> 
> Now you're saying I'd kill my own son if he was "deform"
> 
> ...


so you don't think my joke is funny?...tough luck...i'm sure others would find it funny...Because it was a f*cking JOKE...it doesn't count...didn't you read what I posted about not comparing to a human being?...get that info through your head first...

I gave you an argument why you would terminate a pregnancy when your unborn child is not like everyone else?...in this case its deformity...my argument was to value a life no matter what...

Puff came in and said to get rid of the world "poor genes" and control the world polution by getting rid off of the unfit...thatz where the killing masses of retarted came in...

How do you know the fish is in distress? how do you know hez not enjoying this unique creature?...hez showing it maybe because he really enjoys and loves it...showing off something is a way of showing affection...and allow the fish to finish off the rest of their natural life...

Do you even read the posts?...or just pick and choose...read damn it ...READ...

Like i said..you are pro-choice and I'm pro-life...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> so you don't think my joke is funny?...tough luck...i'm sure others would find it funny...Because it was a f*cking JOKE...it doesn't count...didn't you read what I posted about not comparing to a human being?...get that info through your head first...


How the hell is this funny?


> Would you " CULL" your two headed son?


And no, you didn't once say that, how can I get non-existant through my head?

All you've been doing is rambling off on your own little arguement.



> I gave you an argument why you would terminate a pregnancy when your unborn child is not like everyone else?...in this case its deformity...my argument was to value a life no matter what...


No you didn't, you said


> Would you " CULL" your two headed son?


, how does that equate to the above?

You completely ignored what I posted and starting picking up on something I never said, and now you're trying to make out I'd kill a baby for not being like everyone else, what the f*ck?

I quote again:


> imagine someone who could only walk around in circles dragging one of their two heads along the floor for the rest of their lifes, in a little room.


If you want to try and compare humans to fish, then at least compare the circumstances, as I've already said, and shouldn't need to repeat my self.

I said if I knew he was going to be born in such a state that I would, as in I knew before he was a living creature, which unfortunately is something we don't know in this stage of time.



> Puff came in and said to get rid of the world "poor genes" and control the world polution by getting rid off of the unfit...thatz where the killing masses of retarted came in...


No, he was just mentioning it and using it as an example, you again completely misinterpreted a post and you're arguing with something he never actually said.



> How do you know the fish is in distress? how do you know hez not enjoying this unique creature?...hez showing it maybe because he really enjoys and loves it...showing off something is a way of showing affection...and allow the fish to finish off the rest of their natural life...


Wouldn't you be in distress? you're in a little bare tank, you're being transported across the country, the stress of that alone will kill even healthy fish, you're in a stressful enviroment with activity going on around you all day, you're swimming around in circles, rapidly breathing and dragging one of your heads along the floor.

Most of us here know fish, and know the signs of one that's in stress, that's showing a few of those signs.

So in your eyes letting something life it's life in misery is showing affection for it?



> Do you even read the posts?...or just pick and choose...read damn it ...READ...


Likewise.



> Like i said..you are pro-choice and I'm pro-life...


Now the funny thing here is, firstly you've jumped to conclusions and you've stuck a label on me, and what makes it even funnier, is just on the other page, you said, and I quote:



> SO DON'T JUDGE...misery or not let that person to decide...thatz their job....your is to provide the necessities to allow that person to make such decision on their own...


Now just on the one level, you say you're pro-life?

Well the pro-life brigade are against euthanasia, they'd rather let someone lie there in pain on life support for years, than let them commit suicide, that's showing love for you.

Now are you finished trying to take this thread off topic onto your own little argument of killing humans and putting words into people's mouths so to speak.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

couldn't quote your last post...cause you spent way too much time on it...

wow...this is getting old pretty quick...anyhow...

I made a joke...you answered by saying you woud...m i correct?...then I challenge your point of view on the topic w/ my own point of view...m i correct?...read my last post on the 1st page about me NOT comparing an animal life to a human life...I gave you what I think is right and you called that a RANT??? have you ever had a constructive conversation/disscussion about these topics?...itz all about trying to make your opinion heard and let others give them their point of view and you have to defend your opionion if needed...thatz why at did...somehow you turned it into a "RANT"...i'm challenging your thinking...your job in return is defend your point of view and challenge mine...i'm gave you a vaid argument...and you turned into something else...you missed the whole point...( I guessed it would be difficult do this the civil way when both parties are not face to face)....

nothing in life is as simple as black and white...there are always shades of gray...especially this type of issue...if you believed in something...you need to defend it...and people will challenge it...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

eat it


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

check_ya_self said:


> eat it


do the deep fry thai fish...fillet the fish....use green/yellow mangos and slice them in to thin strips mix w/ fish sauce/sugar/a few hot chilly...throw some herbs on it...itz very good!!!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

x-J-x said:


> couldn't quote your last post...cause you spent way too much time on it...
> 
> wow...this is getting old pretty quick...anyhow...
> 
> I made a joke...you answered by saying you woud...m i correct?...then I challenge your point of view on the topic w/ my own point of view...m i correct?..


As I say again, it wasn't a joke, it was the world's least funny joke

And again, you then took my reply completely out of context and interpreted the wrong way, like you do with most posts.



> .read my last post on the 1st page about me NOT comparing an animal life to a human life...I gave you what I think is right and you called that a RANT???


Maybe you should read it again, since you said "i'm not someone that would compare a human life to an animal"

But then you just go ahead and do it anyway, and ramble on about something completely irrelevant to the topic, that's called a rant.



> have you ever had a constructive conversation/disscussion about these topics?


What exactly has that got to do with anything?

And neither does what you're talking about have any place in this topic, since it's not the issue at hand, it's a completely different one, and by continuing to try and argue it, you're again comparing animals to humans.



> itz all about trying to make your opinion heard and let others give them their point of view and you have to defend your opionion if needed...thatz why at did...somehow you turned it into a "RANT"...i'm challenging your thinking.


Yes, it is, when it's relevant to the topic, go and do it in a different topic, one that is actually discussing what you're trying to discuss.



> your job in return is defend your point of view and challenge mine...


No it's not, you may think it is, but again, two completely different things, you still haven't grasped this.



> ..i'm gave you a vaid argument...and you turned into something else...you missed the whole point..


How do you work that one out?

I didn't turn it into anything else, neither did you, you're still the one missing the point here, it's not a valid argument since it wasn't even part of the thread, it's like going into a thread about cars then discussing boats.



> nothing in life is as simple as black and white...there are always shades of gray...especially this type of issue...if you believed in something...you need to defend it...and people will challenge it...


This is the internet buddy, and actually, I seem to be repeating my self again, I wonder why?, what you believe in is completely off topic, in response to an answer to the world's worst joke, which was completely irrelevant anyway, and which you misinterpreted.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------

